# Can't decide on 20% or 35% tint??



## gamecockfan04 (Mar 13, 2021)

On 2016 black Cruze. Leaning heavily towards 20% just don't want it to be too dark.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

35% on my black Gen 1 on the left. Went with the same for my blue Gen 2, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

go 20% especially if you have a back up camera or a light colored interior.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dark as you can with state law in mind. If you go real dark on the back, make sure you haave bright LED backup lights.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

5% will put you at max limit in the front.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I has 15% on my Cobalt. I loved it. Except for when I had to drive in the country at night.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MnXruzeTakeover said:


> F**k the law go 5% all around I have 5% all around and 25% on my windshield


Yeah that's what most people say here as well. To each their own.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Here’s 5% on a 2nd gen hatch. 20% would be significantly lighter. Here it is just pure black


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah that's what most people say here as well. To each their own.


I'm in st.paul mn it's been 100°F for the last ten days and thank god for tinted windows but quick question for you sorry to the owner of this thread but I have a question for bigzeus involving refrigerant system do you know if air is supposed to be in your refrigerant lines? I checked my refrigerant in my 11 cruze it was in the red zone with ac on so I bled out some refrigerant so it's in the green now but ac only blows cold air when on speed 2-sometimes 3 so I check it again and bleed more out but only air is coming out but gauge is still in the green zone for the refrigerant maybe it's only air in the lines and not refrigerant? engine literally just over heated on me turned on heater to remove excessive heat from engine to avoid further damage no coolant leaks just replaced the serpentine belt


----------



## Mark85 (Jun 5, 2021)

can anyone link me or tell me what the limit is in for Wisconsin? I have seen different numbers, I have leather seats so I have been thinking tinting my windows besides a window cover, Second I have seen window tints you can buy in store 5% 10% if its lower than legal limit why sell it?


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've got 20% on a white cruze and am pleased with it. Not too bad at all for nite driving either. I'd have to say it would factor into how much driving you do in the dark as well as the quality of light output regarding your headlights. Ask the shop to cover(not install, just lay across/over)a window with each percentage and that'll help you the best. Also ffs factor in your states legal tint limit. To all the "screw it and go 5%, 10% etc, it's all good until you gotta peel it off cuz the po po pull you over and make you remove it. Best of luck 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I have mine 5% rear 20% front. I’m definitely tinted far past the law but literally nobody cares around here. I can take a picture of mine tomorrow.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

No there's no air in the ac. When done right.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Mark85 said:


> can anyone link me or tell me what the limit is in for Wisconsin? I have seen different numbers, I have leather seats so I have been thinking tinting my windows besides a window cover, Second I have seen window tints you can buy in store 5% 10% if its lower than legal limit why sell it?


I’m in WI as well, it’s 55% in the front and 35% in the rear if you want to follow the law. Personally I always get 20% all around but have gotten a few tickets for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You all fix your ac you won't need tint.🤣


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> You all fix your ac you won't need tint.🤣


A good ceramic tint (and a sunshade) is the difference between coming out to a car that's maybe 100F inside vs a car that's 140F inside.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> A good ceramic tint (and a sunshade) is the difference between coming out to a car that's maybe 100F inside vs a car that's 140F inside.



See. I don't worry about it. It don't take long to cool down.


----------



## cyberjawn (Jun 16, 2018)

I did 20% on back side windows and front brow and 30% on front side and back window. Missouri is 30% for front side. can have whatever on the rear half. 
I have been pulled over before they thought it was too dark then then did there tint tester and right at 30%.. I Laugh..


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

It's funny when I was a kid I would do 5% of course so nobody can see nothing. As I got older I kept going up. Now I don't like anything below 30% because you can't see out at night but still dark enough to block alot of the sun and make it hard for people to see you unless they stare. 
As for ceramic I believe I had those once and had them removed. They worked well for blocking the sun rays but had a grayish black color. My car was black. I wanted black tint. They stood out too much. Maybe I'm a little picky, just my 2 cents


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark85 said:


> can anyone link me or tell me what the limit is in for Wisconsin? I have seen different numbers, I have leather seats so I have been thinking tinting my windows besides a window cover, Second I have seen window tints you can buy in store 5% 10% if its lower than legal limit why sell it?








Wisconsin Tint Laws - 2020 & 2021 - Car Tinting Laws


Up to date car tint laws in Wisconsin (WI). Don't get fined and read latest Wisconsin car window tinting laws, rules, regulations and guidelines.




www.tinting-laws.com




.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> It's funny when I was a kid I would do 5% of course so nobody can see nothing. As I got older I kept going up. Now I don't like anything below 30% because you can't see out at night but still dark enough to block alot of the sun and make it hard for people to see you unless they stare.
> As for ceramic I believe I had those once and had them removed. They worked well for blocking the sun rays but had a grayish black color. My car was black. I wanted black tint. They stood out too much. Maybe I'm a little picky, just my 2 cents


Some ceramics do, some don't. I think mine looks black. Makes a heck of a difference keeping heat out of the car on a 95 degree day, though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Some ceramics do, some don't. I think mine looks black. Makes a heck of a difference keeping heat out of the car on a 95 degree day, though.
> 
> View attachment 292829


No purple tinges?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> No purple tinges?


Ew, no. I'd get rid of it too for that. No purpling is supposed to be one of the lifetime guarantees of 3M's tint.

Unfortunately it apparently scratches from the inside quite easily, either from the dog trying to jump up on the door to say hi to other dogs, or me trying to cram too much crap into the car with doors that open at sort of a weird angle.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> No purple tinges?


I can vouch for this too, I've had ceramic tint for 2.5 yrs and zero issues or signs of purpling. Also lifetime warranty as mentioned previously.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So… what did you choose OP? Lol


----------



## C_Jackson (Jul 1, 2021)

cyberjawn said:


> I did 20% on back side windows and front brow and 30% on front side and back window. Missouri is 30% for front side. can have whatever on the rear half.
> I have been pulled over before they thought it was too dark then then did there tint tester and right at 30%.. I Laugh..


What colour car do you have? How does it look? I'm learning towards those %s. Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

